# [Topic Parrainage]



## marvel63 (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai eu l'occasion il y a quelques mois de prendre un abonnement Virgin Mobile. Je ne connaissais personne dans mon entourage étant chez cet opérateur, la question du parrainage ne m'a même pas effleuré.

Avec le recul, je me dis que si j'avais trouvé sur le forum MacGénération un parrain Virgin Mobile, cela aurait été sympa et gagnant pour tous les deux.

Je propose de lancer une file ici sur les propositions et les demandes de parrainage, je voudrais avoir votre avis sur son utilité et sur ses modalités de mise en oeuvre :
- un topic par opérateur ?
- est-ce que cela pose des problèmes de confidentialité (donner ses coordonnées à un inconnu ?) ?


Bref, merci de vos retours

Marvel

PS : pour la bonne blague, la page de parrainage Virgin est inaccessible en ce moment


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Septembre 2010)

J'ai un abonnement chez virgin mobile, je peux parrainer quelqu'un. (tu peux au moins indiquer les liens de page de parrainage ? histoire d'avoir un jolie topic ^^)


----------



## marvel63 (2 Septembre 2010)

why not, peux mettre un lien des prinicpaux opérateurs sur le premier post.

Mais pas avant que la page Virgin Mobile ne soit à nouveau accessible , parce que là ça fait un peu c.n...


----------



## sanakro (2 Septembre 2010)

Ca peut effectivement être intéressant !

Il faudrait voir les conditions et prérequis pour chaque opérateur, avec un lien qui redirige sur la page, pourquoi pas ! 

Moi je suis chez SFR, au cas où


----------



## marvel63 (4 Septembre 2010)

Voici les liens des pages parrainages pour les principaux opérateurs :

*Virgin mobile* : http://www.virginmobile.fr/smartphones/parrainage.htm

*Orange* : http://abonnez-vous.orange.fr/Parrainage

*SFR* : http://www.SFR.fr/parrainage

*Bouygues Telecom* : http://www.laboutique.bouyguestelecom.fr/parrainage.html

*Universal Mobile* : http://www.espaceclient.universalmobile.fr/ECU/parrainageAccueil.jsf

*NRJ Mobile* : https://www.nrjmobile.fr/visiteur/parrainage.html


Je complèterai la liste en fonction de vos retours.


----------



## Jomarty (23 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Alors voilà, je suis passé chez joe mobile depuis quelques jours maintenant et du coup, je peut parrainer des personnes si elle souhaitent allez chez joe !  ça vaut le coup ! 

Le parrainage chez joe, c'est la carte sim offerte (micro, nano) et 5&#8364; dans votre cagnotte !
Par la suite, une fois chez joe, vous pouvez parrainer sans limite aucune et obtenir 5&#8364; dans votre cagnotte pour chaque parrainage.

Alors si vous voulez de mon parrainage, c'est là 

Si vous voulez plus d'info, vous pouvez aussi jeter un oeil ici !

A bientôt


----------



## marvel63 (22 Août 2013)

Bon, une petite mise à jour des liens s'impose...
Voici la liste à jour :

Voici les liens des pages parrainages pour les principaux opérateurs :

Virgin mobile : http://www.virginmobile.fr/parrainage.htm

Orange : http://parrainer.orange.fr/accueil.aspx?rdt=o

SFR : http://www.sfr.fr/mobile/parrainage.jspe

Bouygues Telecom et B&YOU: pas de lien direct, sorry. Peut-être sur la page de compte client. Si vous ne trouvez pas de parrain sur MacGé, cherchez des parrains sur les sites dédiés.

Universal Mobile : idem Bouygues

NRJ Mobile : http://www.nrjmobile.fr/visiteur/parrainage.html

SOSH : pas de parrainage à l'heure actuelle (aout 2013)

FREE Mobile : pas de parrainage à l'heure actuelle (aout 2013)

Numericable : http://parrainage.numericable.fr/

Joe Mobile : Pas de lien direct, mais des personnes assez opportunistes ont créé une véritable usine à parrainage via des sites dédiés... ils ont raison, c'est pas méchant ! Ceci dit, MacGé étant une merveilleuse communauté, demandez un parrain sur ce forum.


Je complèterai la liste en fonction de vos retours.


----------

